# Replamin gel plus



## littleman

Doing some research and found this stuff called replamin gel plus and replamin gel, it looks like good stuff. But I was wondering if anyone tried this on thier animals? it does say not to use on sheep or goats, but I know goats are different then sheep. Thanks, Sarah

Here is what is in the replamin gel plus. 


Guaranteed Analysis:
(Minimum per 5 cc serving)

Magnesium, min 61.8 mg
Potassium, min 61.8 mg
Cobalt, min 2.6 mg
Copper, min 33.8 mg
Manganese, min 16.3 mg
Selenium, min 0.39 mg
Zinc, min 39.3 mg
Vitamin A, min 86,637 IU
Vitamin D, min 2,167 IU
Vitamin E, min 324 IU
Vitamin B-6, min 3.7 mg
Vitamin B-12, min 97.4 mcg
Biotin, min 0.3 mg
Choline, min 26.8 mg
d-Calcium Pantothenate, min 39.6 mg
Folic Acid, min 0.3 mg
Niacin, min 25.0 mg
Riboflavin, min 9.7 mg
Thiamine, min 65.0 mg
Ingredients: Magnesium Amino Acid Chelate*, Potassium Amino Acid Complex*, Cobalt Sulfate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate*, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate*, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate*, Sodium Selenite, Dried Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Extract, Vitamin A Acetate, D-Activated Animal Sterol (Source of Vitamin D-3), dl-alpha
Tocopherol Acetate (Source of Vitamin E Activity), Niacin, Choline Bitartrate, d-Cal Pantothenate, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine HCl, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Pyridoxine HCl, Biotin, Folic Acid, Silicon Dioxide, Vegetable Soy Oil, Sucrose, Corn Starch, Dextrose, Maltodextrin, Glycerin, Guar Gum, Lecithin, Polysorbate 80, and Anise Flavor.

Here is what is in the replamin gel. 

Guaranteed Analysis: (Minimum per 5 cc serving)

Magnesium, min 91.2 mg
Potassium, min 91.2 mg
Cobalt, min 2.3 mg
Copper, min 34.8 mg
Manganese, min 14.3 mg
Selenium, min 0.34 mg
Zinc, min 34.8 mg
Vitamin E, min 45.2 IU
Ingredients: Magnesium Amino Acid Chelate*, Potassium Amino Acid Complex*, Cobalt Sulfate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate*, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate*, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate*, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin E Supplement, Vegetable Soy Oil, Polysorbate
80, Sodium Bicarbonate and Anise Flavor.

Directions: Use as a supplemental source of minerals and vitamin E during periods of stress (such as weaning, moving, and castration) during which feed intakes may be decreased and during which supplemental nutrients may be of benefit or as a source of supplemental nutrition for animals which may have mineral and/or vitamin deficiencies.


----------



## Anita Martin

"it does say not to use on sheep or goats, but I know goats are different then sheep. Thanks, Sarah"


If it says not to use it on sheep or goats, what animal are you wanting to use it on?
What issue are you wanting it to resolve?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

It only includes goats on the warning because of the copper in the gell.

But like Anita, what are you trying to improve in your goats nutritional management, to add this to what you are already doing?


----------



## lonestrchic23

For what it's worth, I experimented with this gel a while back and will share my results....

Here is one of my LM does a lil while after I got her late this spring....

















Coat was coarse, feet brittle, VERY flakey skin.

During my experiment with this newly purchased doe, I fed no loose mineral. Only left out a salt source. No copper bolus, no Bo-Se.

Gave 5cc one day, another 5cc the next day. After that I gave it once every 7 days for a month.

Here is her after pictures (after a total of 6 doses):



























Coat shed out, came in very sleek. I've never felt softer hair.... Feels like petting a kitten...Flakey skin went away, hoof material improved.

My older girl Ginger had flakey skin really bad..... I Bo-Se her twice, a month apart. Bolused her. Top dressed feed with extra oil, rice bran and crushed up Zinc tablets in her feed.... None of that helped.

Stopped all the extras and gave her 5cc of the Replamin Plus every 14 days and her skin cleared right up.

I'm planning on keeping a freezer camp wether and plan to use the Replamin Plus on him instead of copper bolusing/Bo-Se, then I'll send a liver sample in to see what the lab says..... Right now I can SEE results, but I can't say what's going on without a liver biopsy.....

I'm NOT telling folks to do what I did, just sharing what I did and saw. It's a quick booster and I kinda viewed it like a Bo-Se shot/Copper bolus/Multimin all in one and used it to get deficient goats over the "hump".

Cool stuff, the goats like the taste (taste kinda mineraly/kale like) but I can see it causing problems if folks jumped on the "A lil is good, but MORE is even better" bandwagon...


----------



## doublebowgoats

Wow. That really made a difference for that doe, Chrystal.


----------



## lonestrchic23

Yes it did! 

Was very impressed at how quickly it cleared up Ginger's flakey skin and improved her coat too, especially after I had no real luck with what I tried before. 

I know others are using this, playing around with it.... I've seen all manner of dosing schedules and such, some use it as a "pick me up"... Some use it to replace bolusing/Bo-Se..... For me, I used it as a way to get them over the hump and I'm happy with the results. But I REALLY want to see a liver biopsy! We usually butcher our wethers around 7 months old, so I won't be able to have any lab work to share until fall.....


----------



## D Bar J Acres

Thanks to Crystal, there has been a bunch of us using it on another group. I'm using it quarterly in my own non-problem stock as I've got them on a good mineral already, so doing this instead of copper bolus or if someone is ill. I bought 3 deficient does in early October and using it weekly and they are improving every week.


----------



## MF-Alpines

Cool! Thanks for sharing, Crystal.


----------



## MF-Alpines

Where can Replamin Plus be purchased?


----------



## lonestrchic23

Got mine at PBS Animal health. It's a big, 300cc tube. I have 6cc syringes I cut the tips off to make bigger holes and put the doses in that.... Star thinks it's candy... She sucked it right from the syringe.


----------



## Trysta

Looking at my does, I had the same results just switching from thinking I had it all covered in my feed/ration to actually always providing a free choice goat mineral. Made all the ladies shine and it did also improve feet. I do not copper bolus either, so for now I'll stick with the free choice minerals. But you know what: it obviously worked for you, so stick with it! Different herd/location sometimes calls for different solutions


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Yeah I would bet you would get similar results by giving them this much in soy oil (or any increase in fat). Fat really is the only secret bullet in this, unless you aren't offering any grain with a mineral mix in it, or no loose minerals at all. It simply doesn't have enough of anything in it to give you results like this, unless given daily.


----------



## lonestrchic23

Marion I've always provided free choice Right Now Onyx, and bolused/Bo-Se.

The doe pictured was a new purchase, on different management and the Replamin got her over the hump...

Ginger though, I gave the loose minerals, bolused & Bo-Se.... Plus added oil on her feed, rice bran pellets and crushed Zinc..... None of that helped her flakey skin. The Replamin helped her. She looks great and I have it to her twice, 2 weeks apart.


----------



## littleman

Crystal, she looks great. I may try it. Can't get my girls to eat any kind of loose minerals and was looking to try something else.


----------



## buckrun

Fantastic turnaround Crystal! There is no denying a boost in mins in a totally available form is the key to this kind of improvement. Thank you for posting! 
Lee


----------



## funnyfarmtexas.com

wow, wish i would have known about this stuff 6 months ago when i bought some does. they are all ok now, but it took forever to get them looking good.


----------



## MF-Alpines

littleman said:


> Crystal, she looks great. I may try it. Can't get my girls to eat any kind of loose minerals and was looking to try something else.


Sarah, try adding some kelp to your loose minerals. I can almost guarantee you, they will eat them.


----------



## dragonlair

Kelp rocks! It may take a few tries to get them to eat kelp (it took mine 2 days) but now they love it.


----------



## littleman

Where do you buy kelp at?


----------



## dragonlair

I buy it from North American Kelp. For me, its a local company and I pick it up locally but they do ship. All the critters here get it, form the horses and goats down to the chickens, dogs and even me!


----------



## MF-Alpines

I think I bought mine from Countryside Organics.


----------



## littleman

Okay thanks, I'll give a try.


----------



## buckrun

Add some livestock yeast to your mineral mix. We mix 3 pounds loose minerals to one pound yeast and it really sparks their interest. Make sure it has a low salt percentage. They are actually attracted to the mins for salt not for mins which have no smell or flavor. If the salt is too high- more than 10 or 12 percent then they will not eat enough to cover their needs unless your grain mix also has chelated mineral pack. Our grain is whole grains and seed meals with no additives so we do attempt to entice mineral consumption with yeast. The yeast itself helps in feed conversion and keeping the rumen healthy. I highly recommend it as part of your mineral mix daily. Putting minerals out fresh daily with a fresh addition of yeast never fails to get them munching. 
Lee


----------



## Rose

You only feed 5 cc of Replamin Plus once a week, therefore not enough oil to make ANY difference in their overall consumption. However, it made a HUGE difference in their coat condition, very visible and tangible physically, starting at three weeks. MUCH better results than copper bolusing.

I had a nice discussion with one of the researchers at Replamin, and they know the label is wrong about goats, and the new labels will be corrected.


----------



## MF-Alpines

Rose said:


> You only feed 5 cc of Replamin Plus once a week, therefore not enough oil to make ANY difference in their overall consumption. However, it made a HUGE difference in their coat condition, very visible and tangible physically, starting at three weeks. MUCH better results than copper bolusing.
> 
> I had a nice discussion with one of the researchers at Replamin, and they know the label is wrong about goats, and the new labels will be corrected.


Alice, are you saying you use Replamin only and do not bolus?


----------



## Rose

Haven't been giving it long enough to be sure that I won't have to bolus at all. Watching tail hairs. :biggrin 

I'm thinking it's possible that I won't, but I'm still in the monitoring stage.


----------



## AlaynaMay

We buy our kelp in powdered form from Vitacost.com, but it comes in half pound bags, and might not work out as well for those with larger herds. The one I get is organic, but I don't imagine anyone would be spraying pesticides on seaweeds, so I don't know if there's any difference between it and non-organic.


----------



## littleman

So I have been using replamin plus for about 5 months and man I'm sold on it. My girls look so pretty and healthy. They all have shining coats and man they love the stuff too....


----------



## ksalvagno

I have been using it on my goats and I'm thrilled with the results too. I was very skeptical but now very pleased with the results.


----------



## MF-Alpines

What dose are you guys using?


----------



## doublebowgoats

I am curious about the dose also. I just bought back a 5 yr old doe who has been gone for two years. Her hair is worse than any goat I have ever seen.


----------



## Golden Delta Alpines

Dose is 5cc per goat (6 months and older), once per week. Some have cut the dose in half to give to weaned kids younger than 6 months, but I have not tried that.
Some are starting to give them Replamin Plus every other week, instead of weekly.

I have been giving my herd Replamin Plus since earlier in the year, and have seen excellent results. Summer hair came out smooth, super soft, and blacks are true blacks. No more red tinged hairs, or kinky hair. Udders came out super soft. A couple of times I skipped a week, and nothing happened to coat or anything.


----------



## EmyAcres

I am very interested in trying this! Please give doses and how often you give it. Thank you!


----------



## Rose

The answer is in the post above yours, EmyAcres.


----------



## EmyAcres

Sorry we must have been posting at the same time as that wasn't there when I posted! Lol! Sorry


----------



## EmyAcres

Unless there is some kind of delay on my Internet???


----------



## informative

Anita Martin said:


> "it does say not to use on sheep or goats, but I know goats are different then sheep. Thanks, Sarah"
> 
> If it says not to use it on sheep or goats, what animal are you wanting to use it on?
> What issue are you wanting it to resolve?


Odd because when I looked it up it has a little pink avatar picture of a goat as one of the animals it is intended for.

The reviews (same site) also has one saying great for goats "Love the results!
5 stars I use this product for my dairy goats and it has made such an improvement in their condition. Their coats are soft and shiny and they just look healthier!"

http://www.probioticsmart.com/farm/replamin-plus-gel-300cc.html


----------



## informative

buckrun said:


> Add some livestock yeast to your mineral mix.
> ...
> we do attempt to entice mineral consumption with yeast. The yeast itself helps in feed conversion and keeping the rumen healthy.
> ...
> Lee


So yeast is a healthy thing? From my beermaking days I do know that yeast will convert carbs and sugars into alcohol and CO2 gas. I always thought that yeast obstructed the growth of more helpful probiotics like kefir or yogurts which help improve digestion more than yeast which was generally a negative thing? Can you educate me more about how yeast is beneficial for the animals? Maybe there are many different types of yeast?


----------



## fmg

informative said:


> So yeast is a healthy thing? From my beermaking days I do know that yeast will convert carbs and sugars into alcohol and CO2 gas. I always thought that yeast obstructed the growth of more helpful probiotics like kefir or yogurts which help improve digestion more than yeast which was generally a negative thing? Can you educate me more about how yeast is beneficial for the animals? Maybe there are many different types of yeast?


There are many types of microorganisms in the rumen, including mostly bacteria, but also some yeasts. By the way, kefir contains some yeast as well. And yes, yeasts are a type of microbe, with many species, just like bacteria.


----------



## fmg

informative said:


> Odd because when I looked it up it has a little pink avatar picture of a goat as one of the animals it is intended for.
> 
> The reviews (same site) also has one saying great for goats "Love the results!
> 5 stars I use this product for my dairy goats and it has made such an improvement in their condition. Their coats are soft and shiny and they just look healthier!"
> 
> http://www.probioticsmart.com/farm/replamin-plus-gel-300cc.html


The reason it said not for goats before is that the people were going by old info that goats can't have much copper, like sheep, where the opposite is actually true. I believe the company is now updating their info to the realization that copper is actually very much needed by goats.


----------



## Rose

That is correct. I talked to the research veterinarian at the company that manufactures it. They are using up the old labels and printing new ones.


----------



## doublebowgoats

The yeast referred to in the above post isn't bread or beer yeast. It is yeast that is sold specifically for livestock to help with their digestion.


----------



## fmg

The yeast in beermaking is still good for them though. That's part of the reason for feeding of spent brewer's grains. My goats also enjoy beer.


----------



## Cannon_farms

NubianSoaps.com said:


> Yeah I would bet you would get similar results by giving them this much in soy oil (or any increase in fat). Fat really is the only secret bullet in this, unless you aren't offering any grain with a mineral mix in it, or no loose minerals at all. It simply doesn't have enough of anything in it to give you results like this, unless given daily.


this is wisdom in its finest. i already feel your trying too hard if you are really giving adm feed, calf mana, BOSS plus alfalfa if that doesnt have them looking great you have more than a nutritional issue going on. I didnt get a chance to get back with you but maybe with the pale eyelids you might need another fecal done as a negative on can just mean the worms where not active. First morning poop is the best or after a nap. You can also be unbalancing vitamins and minerals causing the organs not to function properly.


----------



## janner

I wanted to bring this replamin subject back up and see if y'all are still using it. Are you still leaving loose minerals out and copper bolusing along with the replamin? How much are you giving now that you have been giving it for a while? I am also wondering if there would be a danger to starting with the replamin after just bolusing my goats a couple weeks ago with 6g? I have a growing herd and would rather not have to drench every week and am thinking of mixing my kelp and minerals and leaving them free choice and then giving the replamin once a month...perhaps every other week before breeding and during pregnancy and lactation. I would sure love not having to bolus the copper anymore even though I found giving it in mashed banana in an old selenium/vit e gel tube works much better than bolusing. 
Thanks,
janice


----------



## Rose

Yes, I'm still using it. Dose a couple of times a month. Bolus when it looks necessary.


----------



## janner

Rose said:


> Yes, I'm still using it. Dose a couple of times a month. Bolus when it looks necessary.


You are still leaving out free choice loose minerals and kelp?


----------

